# Welcome



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

*FROM THE DIY STAFF WELCOME!!!*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome one and all---


----------



## gonracin0988 (Mar 31, 2014)

How can I install a 20ft wooden beam in the rafters instead of under them


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gonracin0988;bt415 said:


> How can I install a 20ft wooden beam in the rafters instead of under them


I could tell you but it would be better if you asked that question on the open board. Thanks for asking.

Jim


----------



## Faithful1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Removed,


----------



## h2hmyjera (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, this is papa smerff.
I need to get a question to the right folks.
Lightning struck my home, lost just about everything, all electronics, appliances, ect. home built in 2006.
A year later I installed a hot tub, hired an elecrrician.
I am replacing HT due to this L. strike.
1} I discovered aluminum wiring [ 7 strand ] was used, between main breaker box in garage to breaker box on deck, terminated at hot tub. should I change this out to cooper.
2} Did contunuity end to end/ how do I check to see if I have lost current/amperage capability due to this lightning strike?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

h2hmyjera;bt429 said:


> Thanks, this is papa smerff.
> I need to get a question to the right folks.
> Lightning struck my home, lost just about everything, all electronics, appliances, ect. home built in 2006.
> A year later I installed a hot tub, hired an elecrrician.
> ...


I moved this to the Electric forum so it would get more traffic.


----------



## jim wilson (Aug 5, 2013)

My pool cage always has standing and puddles of water standing at the corners and along the full lenght of my screen walls everytime it rains. Dirt, dog hair, etc., stains the deck surface when the water finally dries out on its own. Anyone know a good way to drain the water and debris out without chasing it to the nearest sceen door with a garden hose? Don't tell me to drill holes in the bottom channel or through the deck - neither works!JW


----------

